# Anyone used Turner Plomberie and Chauffage or OuiRenovate in the Viennes region?



## ep2022

I am trying to track down an English builder by the name of Tony Turner who operates in the Viennes region - he previously ran a company called Turner Plomberie and Chauffage in Champniers, Viennes, which he has closed - although the website is still active - and has opened a company called OuiRenovate, still operating from the same region, but registered in the UK with an address in London.
Simply put, I'm trying to find out if they are actually still in business if anyone can help.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Bevdeforges

Societe.com lists this establishment as closed as of last March. Etablissement OUI RENOVATE à CHAMPNIERS (86400) sur SOCIETE.COM (82502272600012)


----------



## ep2022

Thanks - I'm trying to find out where he is now. He seems to have moved OuiRenovate from France to the UK - but he is still operating in France as far as I know. He agreed to do a job for us a few months ago - but now seems to have disappeared.


----------



## EuroTrash

Be very wary of using a tradesman who is not registered to work in France.


----------



## Crabtree

Rearrange these words into a well known phrase or saying
Bargepole touch do not with a 

If he is not registered in France he cannot operate a business in France
Find someone who is properly registered and is local to you
Hopefully you did not hand over any money


----------



## Cossie

Got his qualifications on the ferry crossing over?


----------



## PeterGu

ep2022 said:


> I am trying to track down an English builder by the name of Tony Turner who operates in the Viennes region - he previously ran a company called Turner Plomberie and Chauffage in Champniers, Viennes, which he has closed - although the website is still active - and has opened a company called OuiRenovate, still operating from the same region, but registered in the UK with an address in London.
> Simply put, I'm trying to find out if they are actually still in business if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


Hi. Are you still looking for him?


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

I suppose you've tried the contact methods on the OuiRenovate website:

<snip>


----------



## ep2022

Yes - and therein lies the problem.


----------



## lisaballantyne59

ep2022 said:


> Yes - and therein lies the problem.
> I'm so angry , we can not afford to let this man walk away with our £2000.... interested in finding out how many people he as ripped off ?


----------



## lisaballantyne59

PeterGu said:


> Hi. Are you still looking for him?


We are looking for him... payed him £2000 ( 50 % ) in April this year... he's fobbed us off ever since .


----------



## EuroTrash

Did you pay the deposit to the French company or the UK company? What papertrail do you have?
In any case he should not have asked for 50% upfront. 30% is normal in France. Not sure how it works in the UK but I'm sure I never paid 50% in advance for anything..


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - I think maybe this thread has run its course. It's becoming something of a name-and-shame thread and as far as those who were ripped off are concerned, you probably need to be consulting with a French consumer association, an attorney and/or the business registration folks in the appropriate departement to pursue your claims.


----------

